# Fugue in Falstaff



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Can someone help me here. The fugue that ends Verdi's Falstaff:

Tutto nel mondo é burla. 
L'uom é nato burlone, 
La fede in cor gli ciurla, 
Gli ciurla la ragione. 
Tutti gabbati! Irride 
L'un l'altro ogni mortal. 
Ma ride ben chi ride 
La risata final. 

Are the words derived from Shakespeare or are they Boito's original?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't think it's Shakespeare, although I wouldn't be surprised if it was partly inspired by him. Although the words are very different, I'm always reminded of "All the world's a stage" - perhaps this was Boito's starting point?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree about the hints from All the World's A Stage. Boito seemed capable of taking what he needed from Shakespeare but had the talent to create what he needed in the same mould. It would be interesting to see a full analysis on Otello and Falstadd to see what comes from whom. e.g. Iago's Credo is Boito's own invention.

For example the quote "When I saw you I fell in love, and you smiled because you knew" is widely attributed to Shakespeare, and is inscribed on all kind of cheesy merchandise. However it's Boito's own invention from Falstaff (Fenton to Nannetta).


----------

